# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Tablet: Where to Buy

## nkpWyMD

Hi,

I want to have an Ubuntu tablet, however, I cannot get one pre-installed. My understanding is that I need to get an unlocked tablet and then install the Ubuntu ROM (seems simple enough on the web cite). So I need to buy a tablet that is good for Ubuntu.

When I first read the recommended specs, I saw 4GB of RAM and 4 core A15 CPU. I though it would be easy to find a tablet with those specs, since I already have a 4RAM/4Core phone, however, I cannot find a Droid tablet with more than 3GB of RAM and most CPUs are dual core. I don't want to use my phone for Ubuntu, since it is new technology and I rely on my phone for work. I would like a tablet, but I want to buy one that covers more than the minimum requirements. 

My questions are:

- If I want to use Ubuntu Tablet, do I need to buy a Droid tablet or can I also use a Windows one? Is there such thing as unlocked Windows tablet.

- Which tablet out there satisfies the recommended hardware requirements?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## lapor2

Windows tablet won't work.
You could get nexus 10 tablet, which is going to work with ubuntu touch. Or check out this list of devices...

----------


## nkpWyMD

> Windows tablet won't work.
> You could get nexus 10 tablet, which is going to work with ubuntu touch. Or check out this list of devices...


Thanks for the link, it is very useful. Nexus 10 and  Xperia Z look like good options, however, both of them don't satisfy the recommended specs. I guess I could get one of those in the end, but I am puzzled about the specs.

Does anyone know why the Ubuntu recommended specs are so high?

----------


## grahammechanical

I recommend that you read this. It is an up to date summary of the Ubuntu phone/tablet platform by a prominent Ubuntu developer.

http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/

Please note this




> We are making Ubuntu images for the first version of the Nexus 7 and the Nexus 10. These images are available alongside images for phones, and the installation experience is similar. However, please note that we in Ubuntu prioritized making Ubuntu working for phones for 13.10, so the tablet images are still in “early preview stages” There are bugs and missing functionality. We plan to focus on tablets more fully for 14.04.



The Ubuntu developers used already existing devices to test the code as it was developed. They knew it would take time to bring out a finished and polished product. They knew that those devices would be obsolete by the time Ubuntu phone/tablet was ready. They knew what they wanted the user experience to be. So, they set specifications for Original Equipment Manufacturers ahead of what was presently available when they first published the news of this Ubuntu development.

It would be nice to have a Ubuntu tablet, I agree but I think that it is better to wait until these devices are actually on the market than to buy a device now and hope that there will be a version of Ubuntu phone/tablet that can be installed upon it. I also think that we are a long way away from having an easy (non technical) way of installing Ubuntu phone/tablet in the way that we can install Ubuntu on a desktop PC. I doubt that any body is working on that side of things. Also, because of the great variety of desktop hardware some people have difficulty installing Ubuntu. Imagine the same situation in regards to phones and tablets. We may be asking the impossible.

For many years desktop hardware specifications have been more than adequate for most users needs. We are only now getting phone/tablet hardware that is powerful enough to equal a desktop PC. Ubuntu is going to become a single code base that can be used on PCs, phones, tablets, TVs and it will be possible to use a Ubuntu phone or tablet as a PC, if we have the right hardware. That is another reason why the specification is high in relation to what has been on the market.

Regards.

----------


## nkpWyMD

> I recommend that you read this. It is an up to date summary of the Ubuntu phone/tablet platform by a prominent Ubuntu developer.
> 
> http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> Please note this
> 
> 
> The Ubuntu developers used already existing devices to test the code as it was developed. They knew it would take time to bring out a finished and polished product. They knew that those devices would be obsolete by the time Ubuntu phone/tablet was ready. They knew what they wanted the user experience to be. So, they set specifications for Original Equipment Manufacturers ahead of what was presently available when they first published the news of this Ubuntu development.
> 
> ...


WOW, that's exactly the information that I needed to know. Thanks a lot.

I will have to think about this and make my decision on whether to get a cheap tablet now and a more expensive one later or wait.

However, I am still puzzled about the droid and Ubuntu hardware specs. I understand that developers want to make an OS for the future, however, my droid phone does have 4GB of RAM + 4 Cores, while I cannot find a droid tablet that does. I guess this is a question for the cafe.

----------

